# More Baltimore Show Pics



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Had a great time at the Baltimore Show, Kudos to Chris, Rhona, and others that are members here and members of the Baltimore Club that puts the show on.  You could spend hours talking to folks or hours looking at bottles and I spent about five hours doing a little of both. Bought one Bel Air Md pharmacy bottle and one Delta, Pa milk, there's never much of that stuff there but plenty of everything else.  Here's a few pics.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Display of Baltimore Beers


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Stoneware display


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Took a pic of these violins because of the colors. Nice guy that had this table, I left my list of names at home so I will edit them in later tonight.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Didn't see the cool square bunker hills that Annie got but thought you'd like to see a picture of this larger size, I heard it comes ABM & BIM.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

And check out the colors on these lighthouse bunker hills


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's one for Jim but since he was there I'm sure he saw these up close


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Our own Rhona (Trying not to break it).  A fantastic lady that I got to finally meet in person!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2007)

Great guy - "fireman" Jack Fortmeyer


----------



## woody (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pictures. Reminds me of the Keene, NH show.

 Keep em' coming!!!


----------



## annie44 (Mar 5, 2007)

Fantastic photos!  I really like the photo of the Bunker Hill lighthouses - did you happen to notice how much they were asking for those?  I admired them, but didn't look at the price.
 I also love the picture of the poison table - that table really stood out to me when I passed it at the show, and is the one that made me think of Jim!


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2007)

Great photos, Steve... Thanks for sharing... Really love those colognes!!

  Ron


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pictures, Steve. Tom Lines and Jerry Jones both had some sweet irregular hexagon poisons. I bought two from Jerry for my collection. I will be bringing lots more $$$ next year! ~Jim


----------



## Flaschenjager (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice photos *Steve*, but you didn't get one of my display? 

 Out of the 1300+ people that were there, you did get a photo of me and probably didn't know it. I'm in the fourth photo (white hat) with my buddy Scott right in front of and blocking me. [] [] []


----------



## capsoda (Mar 8, 2007)

Great pics Steve. Thanks for sharing.

 Hey Meech, It looks just like you.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 8, 2007)

HAHA that is great.  Awesome to see Rhona in photo.  Would like to meet her.  Thanks for sharing.  Looked like a good time.  Did you see something that was really under priced that you wanted to get but didnt.  Thanks again,
 Ben


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics,it makes digging all that better when you know whats still waiting down below.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 3, 2007)

Steve...

 I feel so inadequate...[&o]
 Our show up here in Sommersworth had only 65 tables and yours is sooo much bigger![]

 I'll have to see if anyone will be interested in a "road trip" to Baltimore next year for the show.  Great looking pictures by the way. Really got those colors to come out.

 Wayne


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 3, 2007)

Supposedly it's the largest one day show, they do a great job.  It can be overwhelming though and I think you have more comradery (sp?) at the smaller shows, looks like yours was a fun, fun time!


----------

